# Sweetlix Goat Minerals



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,

I noticed someone mentioned the Caprine Milk Mineral by Sweetlix (I think that was the name!) and went to try and see if I could get it. I can't seem to find it online and certainly not in town. I have been using Purina's Minerals, which I don't like at all, but it is the only thing I can find locally. I don't see that Jeffers sells anything but the medicated goat mineral. Is there some other online source for Sweetlix??? Should I try and beg someone locally to order it for me? So far I haven't had any luck. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm not sure if sweetlix has a mineral for milkers but the sweetlix i have heard of is a meat maker. i've never used it but i've heard alot of good about it for meat goats.


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is the link. It has meat maker and a milking one. The milking one is for lactating Does. I use the Meat maker with out rumensin. I use this one for eveyone, that way I am only ordering one kind.
http://www.sweetlix.com/

Colleen


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

the difference is the phosphor calcium ratios. if you feed your milking does alfa with high calcium you want to use the milk mineral.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Morningstar - I asked my feedstore to order it for me. Then I asked them to carry more, lol. I think I might be the only one buying, but my girls go through so much of that stuff in the fall, more than any other time. One feed store I asked said 'no', the other was more than happy to order it for me. I can go through a bag in two weeks - and I only have five sr does, five jr does who are pregnant and growing, two jr bucks, one sr buck, and five kids. 

Anyone here with think that is a normal amount or are my girls hitting the minerals TOO hard. Can that happen? 

niki

My husband and three sons made goat mineral feeders for me for Christmas! Now I'm REALLY going through that stuff! They scarf itdown like it is candy.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i learn something new everyday--thanks.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Maybe I'll try another feed store (or two). For my milkers I would really like their Caprine Magnum-Milk. I do see one dealer locally on their website but they are a big company and I don't know if they'd order for me or not. I will certainly check though. I don't like anything by Purina and the vet that we get our market meat goats from said that Purina is the worst thing you could feed your goats, full of fillers.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i've been hearing the same thing about purina's dog food also---guess its cheaper to turn a profit that way?


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweetlix has a distributor in NE Portland, someplace near the airport. The local feed stores around here (washington and columbia counties) will order it if asked. Where are you located? I know there's another distributor in Medford too.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I live outside of Eugene. Coastal Farm is my distributor down here. I'll have to talk to them but I think they are a chain and I'm not sure they will special order for me or not. I will certainly be asking though!



DocM said:


> Sweetlix has a distributor in NE Portland, someplace near the airport. The local feed stores around here (washington and columbia counties) will order it if asked. Where are you located? I know there's another distributor in Medford too.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Try a smaller mom and pop feed store. Coastal will only carry certain brands, I think it's purina and nutrena, or anything by Cargill. Nice place to spend a couple hours though..


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

At sweetlix site it was the only place listed as a distributor, hopefully one of the smaller stores here will order it but I'm not sure how sweetlix ordering works and if they can or not if they aren't signed up with them. I guess we shall see. I found the mineral at Jeffers that isn't medicated but it isn't the milking variety. I might order that if all else fails. 



DocM said:


> Try a smaller mom and pop feed store. Coastal will only carry certain brands, I think it's purina and nutrena, or anything by Cargill. Nice place to spend a couple hours though..


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

have you tried the hoegger's golden blend? I know a lot of people use it. 

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3483&cat=0&bestseller

Free shipping!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I kind of forgot about Hoeggers. I'll look into their blend. I have a HUGE order I need to place with them anyways. Thanks for the reminder!



DocM said:


> have you tried the hoegger's golden blend? I know a lot of people use it.
> 
> http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3483&cat=0&bestseller
> 
> Free shipping!


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Hoegger's Golden Blend has a LOT more salt in it than Sweetlix, which means the goats will eat less, taking in less mineral.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! I just read in last months Dairy Goat Journal that I wasn't suppose to be giving them salt licks in addition to their minerals. So I don't want to overload them on salt again. 



Laura Jensen said:


> Hoegger's Golden Blend has a LOT more salt in it than Sweetlix, which means the goats will eat less, taking in less mineral.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Do not give a salt lick in addition to minerals unless you want them to cut back on minerals. They don't eat minerals because they need, for instance, copper and think, "Hey! This stuff looks like it has copper!" and then start scarfing it down. They eat minerals because minerals contain salt. When they get enough salt, they quit eating. So if you supply salt as well, they'll eat less minerals.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

That's what I just read. I had no idea, they loved their salt licks. Now that they are eating more minerals I want to make sure they are really good. Thanks for the info!



Laura Jensen said:


> Do not give a salt lick in addition to minerals unless you want them to cut back on minerals. They don't eat minerals because they need, for instance, copper and think, "Hey! This stuff looks like it has copper!" and then start scarfing it down. They eat minerals because minerals contain salt. When they get enough salt, they quit eating. So if you supply salt as well, they'll eat less minerals.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

So what should the ratio of salt to minerals be, in a blend, so that the goats don't consume enough salt? What if the concentration of minerals is higher, then wouldn't it counter the higher salt content?


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Very interesting - this is probably why my goats won't touch Purina Goat Mineral, but can't seem to get enough of the Sweetlix Caprine Magnamilk. I've always read that the goat will eat as much as they 'need' and no more, but the rate at which my girls eat the Sweetlix, I've been concerned. 

I'm going out to read the label on the Sweetlix....

Niki


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i looked up the labels on the web and for the meatmaker the calcium is 14-16.80%, the phosphourus is 8% and the salt is 10%. is it just me or does the amount of salt seem up there with everything else?


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Just trying to delete repeat post.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

CHS feeds (the makers of Boer Goat Developer ) has a goat mineral out now that is almost identical to the SweetLix Meat Maker and about the same price. You could ask your dealer if they carry BGD 'cause then they can get you the mineral as well.

We are currently using a cattle mineral that is 1/2 the price of either of the above and has a lot more selenium and copper (folks in Arizona are deficient in both I believe).
You could always check labels on dairy or beef cattle mineral. Lots of folks go with horse minerals for the same reason, better mineral.

Oh, some minerals are 40-45 % salt. You are paying a lot for salt that way!
10-15 % means you should be getting more mineral.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

copperpennykids said:


> CHS feeds (the makers of Boer Goat Developer ) has a goat mineral out now that is almost identical to the SweetLix Meat Maker and about the same price. You could ask your dealer if they carry BGD 'cause then they can get you the mineral as well.
> 
> We are currently using a cattle mineral that is 1/2 the price of either of the above and has a lot more selenium and copper (folks in Arizona are deficient in both I believe).
> You could always check labels on dairy or beef cattle mineral. Lots of folks go with horse minerals for the same reason, better mineral.
> ...


thanks


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

This is a pretty cool table that compares many of the nutrients in a bunch of different mineral mixes. As you can see, Purina has 41-45% salt, Golden Blend has 20-24% salt, and Sweetlix Meat Maker has 10-12% salt. So, though Purina and Sweetlix both have 1750 ppm of Copper and about the same percentage of Selenium (22 & 25 %), the goats will get a lot more out of Sweetlix because they'll eat four times as much before they get an equal amount of salt. I hope that's not confusing.

http://www.saanendoah.com/mineralanalysis.html#swetlick


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

are these all too high in copper for sheep in the same pasture or are there any that are compatable with both types of animals? I'm considering using copper rumen bolusus on the goats, and then a low copper mineral mix. Seems the safest way to me to avoid the possibility of copper toxicity for the sheep, but still making sure each gets what it needs.

Any suggestions or other safe ways to do it?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the link Laura!



Laura Jensen said:


> This is a pretty cool table that compares many of the nutrients in a bunch of different mineral mixes. As you can see, Purina has 41-45% salt, Golden Blend has 20-24% salt, and Sweetlix Meat Maker has 10-12% salt. So, though Purina and Sweetlix both have 1750 ppm of Copper and about the same percentage of Selenium (22 & 25 %), the goats will get a lot more out of Sweetlix because they'll eat four times as much before they get an equal amount of salt. I hope that's not confusing.
> 
> http://www.saanendoah.com/mineralanalysis.html#swetlick


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

LMonty said:


> are these all too high in copper for sheep in the same pasture or are there any that are compatable with both types of animals? I'm considering using copper rumen bolusus on the goats, and then a low copper mineral mix. Seems the safest way to me to avoid the possibility of copper toxicity for the sheep, but still making sure each gets what it needs.


That sounds about right. From what I understand, sheep will die from the copper in a goat mineral. I wonder whether Sweetlix makes a sheep mineral?


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a question about the sweetlix... i called a store ( not close or I would just drive and check it out) that the website said carried it... and asked them if they had it, guy said they just got some in this morning in a tub with a lid. said that they were 60# tubs. I could not find a 60# tub on the sweetlix website, anyone know anything about this?... I was wanting to know what kind of lick it was mineral salt wise, but he (due to my lack of ability to convey this) couldn't figure out what I was asking..


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

You want the 25 lb. sack of loose mineral. You don't want a tub unless it's exactly the same stuff as in the 25 lb. sack. I checked the Sweetlix website, too, and they didn't show any of the local feed stores that carry the stuff. You know, the places where I buy it. So, if I were you, I'd call your local feedstores and find out if any of them carry it. If they don't, but they carry other Sweetlix products, they can probably order it in, which would save you a drive.


----------



## Disco Paul (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi,
I ordered Sweetlix from our local mill. They are listed as a dealer on the Sweetlix web site. Gave them my phone number to call me when it came in. Waited a month did'nt hear from them. Gave them a call and they said they sold it to someone else because I did'nt come in to pick it up. They were supposed to call me! So I ordered more. Waited a month and did'nt hear from them. When I went there to check on my order the girl fessed up that they have to order $500.00 in Sweetlix product to place an order. They never ordered it for me. I don't buy anything from them now. If they were honest right off the bat it would'nt bother me. They were'nt. Now I order from a different mill 20 minutes farther away. They like our money there.
Paul


----------

